# Quality "pink" fishing rods? Ummm...not for me...;)



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

I just got my girlfriend into fishing this year, and she is hell bent on having a pink fishing rod. We found her a cheapie at Dicks(against my advice), and now she realizes you get what you pay for...its a POS, and she has problems every time we go out. So, I need a good quality pink fishing rod. Is there such a thing?


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Yep: http://www.stcroixrods.com/product/avid-pearl

Although, technically they are fuchsia which I guess is a pinkish purple (its all pink to me).
You can also by the blanks from places like mudhole.com and custom finish the rod to her preferences. 

Aside from the color, they are St. Croix Avid series rods.


Steve


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

Theres a certain employee at Gander who bought his fiance the "Lady Angler" rod that his store offers. He ended up liking it so much that he uses it up at Buckeye off his boat. 

Its black and pink. 

Hot fiyah.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i have one left all pink with glitter its 6;6 med,fast,all 1 pc,spinning its a e-glass,blank,with custom cork grip and good hardloy ring guides,you can goto my photo bucket and see it on 2pag, isold 4of thes, at 145.00 but al let it go at 100.00,check,it out


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

They have some sweet ones in at the wharf. 40.00 ish and they feel great. They have pink camo and then normal camo I almost bought a normal one.


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

Another vote for the Avid Pearl's...made in the U.S.A. as well.

BTW...Do Not Ever Touch It...or you will want Avids for youself as well!


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks guys, that gives me somewhere to look now.


----------



## hole-in-da-water (Jan 22, 2007)

My wife has a Pflueger President ultralite combo with pink accents... bought it at Gander, and it is better than almost all of my rods...


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

Went to Gander Saturday and my GF bought the Shakespear Lady Fish Spinning Combo. It was $20, came with a little pink tackle box also. Her first pink pole is an Ugly Stick Spinning Combo from Meijer, I forget how much I paid for it. She loves them both. The Ugly Stik has 20 lb braid on it for her carp/catfishing, and the Lady Fish has what came on it, I'm assuming 6 or 8 lb Stren, for her other seldom WB/LMB fishing.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

hole-in-da-water said:


> My wife has a Pflueger President ultralite combo with pink accents... bought it at Gander, and it is better than almost all of my rods...



My wife has the same one..... ive been caught using it alot(i just brush off the jokes from my brother), it is a very nice combo, smooth as they come.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Wally marshall has a 7' one piece ultralight rod. I bought my girlfriend the pink one and she loves it. She's caught crappies, bass, cats, gills, and even a northern pike on it. I put a shimano 750 on it with 6lb stren clear line. Handles 1/8 oz jigs comfortably or you can fish it with a bobber. Price isn't bad for the whole setup either.


----------



## fishergirl&hubby (May 6, 2009)

I have a pink shakespeare Ugly stick (medium) with a shimano sidestab 2500RE reel that has a quick release for the bail ... I use it for perching (it has had alot of action over the last 3 years) and other than it seeming to be a little heavy at times it's faired well


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

rosalind123 said:


> How about this pink Pen Fishing Rod set ? My daughter like use this fishing rod to fishing with her father together
> If you like it too, please check out http://www.sourcingmap.com/pen-fishing-rod-fish-hooks-fishing-reel-fishing-sets-p-54832.html


I'm guessing this is spam, but my dad bought me one of those pen fishing poles as a gag gift (it wasn't pink). I pulled the telescoping rod out and "flexed" it once. It didn't just break, it shattered. Those things are absolute crap.


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

symba said:


> Theres a certain employee at Gander who bought his fiance the "Lady Angler" rod that his store offers. He ended up liking it so much that he uses it up at Buckeye off his boat.
> 
> Its black and pink.
> 
> Hot fiyah.


Those Lady Angler rods get the job done. I was surprised with them myself as well


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

Here are the two that the GF has:

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Shakespeare-Two-Piece-Ladyfish-Complete-Spinning/dp/B000Z6VWZ6"]Amazon.com: Shakespeare Two-Piece Ladyfish Complete Spinning Kit Combo (5-Feet 6-Inch): Sports & Outdoors[/ame]

and

http://www.cabelas.com/p-0064098122493a.shtml

The Ugly Stick has 20 lb braid she uses for carp and cats and the Lady Fish has the original stren 6lb it came with so uses for everything else.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

While shopping for pink poles you guys didn't hapen to run across any 
affordable man purses did you?

Lmao couldn't resist!


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

ohiohunter43015 said:


> While shopping for pink poles you guys didn't hapen to run across any
> affordable man purses did you?
> 
> Lmao couldn't resist!


Its a murse and theyre European!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

It's a European shoulder bag, and it was a gift.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

ohiohunter43015 said:


> While shopping for pink poles you guys didn't hapen to run across any
> affordable man purses did you?
> 
> Lmao couldn't resist!


It isn't nice to pick on trout fisher"men"..........


On topic....When my daughter wanted a pink rod I took an older ugly stick ultralight and just added some pink reflective tape accents.....for my mother-in-law, on the other hand I made a custom rod using a SCIII blank and hot pink, white, and black thread for the wraps....about the best looking rod I have done. If it's in the budget you can't go wrong with a StCroix.


----------



## FishinChick740 (Apr 23, 2012)

I know this was posted a year ago but glad I found it anyways. Every pink rod I've seen in stores are a POS for sure. Definitely gonna check out the St. Croix Rods.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

FishinChick740 said:


> I know this was posted a year ago but glad I found it anyways. Every pink rod I've seen in stores are a POS for sure. Definitely gonna check out the St. Croix Rods.


Here's a link to a casting rod normally $130 for $30 in a pink Camo....No more spinning rods in pink...


http://www.cabelas.com/product/Barg..._l=SBC;cat105591780;cat105740280;cat105742080


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

Where does it say $30?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

selfproclaim said:


> Where does it say $30?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I'm sorry.. Scroll down its $29.99 not $30 for 6'6"MH or 6'9" ML. They hhve a medium for $49.99 ....these are the last three rods in the table....


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Zebco makes quality products here is a "pinkish" combo at LBF for $25 http://www.landbigfish.com/showcase.cfm?PID=5498


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Dicks sells the lady pfluegers in spinning and bait casters. My wife has one of each and loves them


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## FishinChick740 (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks a bunch fellas. Going to check those out as well. To add to my enjoyment I found pink monofilament by Ande on Cabelas site that got really good reviews from guys, some even swear by it. I get the best of both worlds. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

Are these really St. Croix rods?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

selfproclaim said:


> Are these really St. Croix rods?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


They are the real Avid just made for the ladies...or those who might favor a pink/pearl rod. I bought my Daughter one and it has the exact same feel as my regular Avids. List price $180-210


----------

